# Win8 von Usb booten oder formatieren



## pipebomb (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bzw. meine freundin hat ein prob mit win8. Sie hat einen eee pc252b ohne betriebssystem gekauft und über msdn die vollversion von win8 geholt.install ging von usb problemlos,mit dem win7 usb tool. Das einrichten ging leider nicht so gut, da einigetreiber nicht mit win8 kompatibel sind. Sie wollte dann win7 drauf machen aber es lies sich nicht mehr vom stick booten.das man die bootreihenfolge nicht wie bei win7/xp festlegt weis ich, aber in dem menü taucht das booten vom stick nicht auf, auch nicht das booten von sd karte.
Ich hatte dann die idee win8 zu formatieren aber wennman im arbeitsplatz oder der datenträgerverwaltung  laufwerk c formatieren will verweigert das win8 weil es darauf läuft. Ddvd laufwerk hat das netbook nicht und ein externes laufwerk hat sie nicht.

Also unser Ziel ist win7 drauf zu bekommen weil dafür treiber da sind. Kann mir jemand helfen? Da ich ihr das ganze über sykpe erklären muss und hier nur ein tablet hab sind screenshots sehr hilfreich...
Danke.

cya pipe


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

ALso, im BIOS kann man nicht USB als Bootdevice einstellen, oder wie? Kann man vlt mit nem eepc-eigenen Menüpunkt, vlt auch im oder vor dem BIOS, die Festplatte einfach löschen oder so?


----------



## pipebomb (26. Oktober 2012)

win 8 hat kein bios mehr weil es irgend ne fastboot option.  man muss ausm windows raus in des bootmenü. des prob ist das des n schlaues menü ist was nur verfügbare sachen anzeigt. da wird der stick leider net angezeigt obwohl sie mitdem gleichen stick win8 installiert hat. 
 wie löscht man n betriebssystem normal ohne bootdisk?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

Externes USB DVD Lfw. anstöpseln & dann z.B. ein Linux Notfall Image starten ... oder, falls vorhanden, Windows 7. 

Wenn der USB Stick, warum auch immer, nicht angezeigt wird, bleibt eigentlich nur diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

wenn man sich ein externes Laufwerk besorgt, könnte man auch direkt win7 neu installieren 


Aber das mit dem "Fast boot" kann doch nicht sein: es wird doch IMMER zuerst ein DOS-Schirm inkl. Infos zum BIOS angezeigt, bevor ein PC/Laptop überhaupt zum ersten mal auf die Festplatte zugreift, um nach einem Betriebsystem zu suchen ^^  Natürlich sollte der PC/Laptop dafür richtig runtergefahren sein und nicht nur im Standby/Energiesparmodus oder so...


----------



## pipebomb (26. Oktober 2012)

das mit dem fast boot ist leider so. ich hab auch schon ne ganze weile im inet gesucht aber immer nur den hinweis auf die "neue tolle" bootoption gefunden. da win8 leider erst seit heute zu kaufen ist und die sonstigen nutzer ne preview hatten wo aber win7 parallel drauf war find ich leider nix zu dem prob. den tip mit dem dvd laufwerk extern hab ich ihr vorhin auch gegeben. mal schauen ob sie ihn annimmt und ob er was bringt. die sind zum glück ja net mehr teuer.

pcg mit android ist ganz schlimm...


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. Oktober 2012)

Angeblich kann man Fast Boot unter Systemsteuerung -> Hardware und Sound -> Energieoptionen -> Verhalten des Netzschalters dekativieren, indem man den Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" entfernt. In meinem Windows 8 (das in einer VM läuft) erscheint diese Option an der entsprechenden Stelle aber nicht. 



pipebomb schrieb:


> pcg mit android ist ganz schlimm...


Wenn es dir primär ums Forum geht, empfehle ich Tapatalk.


----------



## pipebomb (26. Oktober 2012)

danke, das muss ich meiner freundin mal vorschlagen. wobei ohne fast boot das bios denke ich auch nicht auftauchen wird da win8 ja so ausgelegt ist.
@herby hier ist n bild von dem tollen bios abgebildet, der punkt use a device ist da leider nicht aufgeführt. Neue Wege ins BIOS: Windows 8 mit speziellem Boot-Men ich war schon richtig genervt als ich versucht hab des meiner freundin zu erklären weil sie den punkt einfach nicht gefunden hat, bis sie mir über skype gezeigt hat das er wirklich fehlt...

wäre es möglich eine neue partition zu erstellen und dann mit daemon tools ein das win7 image einzulesen und dann auf die neue partition installieren? oder gibt des dann probleme wenn man win7 mit daemon tools installieren will. dann hätte sie zwar zwei partitionen aber immerhin eine mit win7 wo es auch treiber gibt.

@TrinityBlade ich zahl nix für apps und mitm tablet surf ich dann doch lieber normal, wenn ich viel mitm smartphone in foren surfen würde dann würd sich des rentieren. hatte nur meinen laptop bei meinen eltern gelassen, hab ihn jetzt aber wieder, dann geht auch wieder flash etc problemlos


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist, den Booteintrag zu ändern. Kann man denn die Festplatte leicht entfernen? Wenn ja: machen und dann mal ins normale Netbook-BIOS gehen.


----------



## pipebomb (26. Oktober 2012)

wo ist das problem den booteintrag zu ändern? wenn ich beides parallel installiere oder wenn das system platt gemacht wird? ich glaub bei den eee pcs sind die festplatten net so wirklich gut zu erreichen. 
sie wirds morgen mal mit daemon tools versuchen und wenn des net klappt dann nen externen player kaufen.

edit: die neue version von daemon tools ist win8 tauglich und mein plan hat geklappt. jetzt sind beide systeme parallel drauf aber er bootet win7 und zeigt die bootauswahl von win7 an


----------



## ProSey (14. November 2012)

pipebomb schrieb:


> win 8 hat kein bios mehr weil es irgend ne fastboot option.  man muss ausm windows raus in des bootmenü. des prob ist das des n schlaues menü ist was nur verfügbare sachen anzeigt. da wird der stick leider net angezeigt obwohl sie mitdem gleichen stick win8 installiert hat.
> wie löscht man n betriebssystem normal ohne bootdisk?


 
Häää? Seit wann hängt das BIOs vom Betriebssystem ab? Das ist doch aufm Mainboard mitinstalliert. Wurde deshalb früher nicht immer bei einem BIOS-Flash gewarnt, man könne sich das Mainboard zerschiessen???


----------

